# Two men punished for wildlife violations



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Two men punished for wildlife violations
Forum and wire reports, The Forum
Published Wednesday, July 12, 2006

BISMARCK - Two men from Lansford, N.D., have been sentenced to probation for wildlife violations.

Erik W. Seay, 23, and Eric R. Remynse, 19, were sentenced on June 30 for violating the Migratory Bird Treaty Act, the Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp Act, and for a conspiracy charge, U.S. Attorney Drew Wrigley said.

Seay and Remynse developed a system that awarded points for illegally shot wildlife, Wrigley said. The system gave points for killing waterfowl, raptors and big game.

Seay and Remynse were also charged with several state wildlife violations, Wrigley said.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Bob do you know if these are the guys that killed the moose in that area and bragged about it at school? A land owner was telling me about this spring. Possibly it was the 19 year old?


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Probation! Probation! :evil:

WTF kind of punishment is that! :******:

Once again youths get there hanny slapped! :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

:withstupid: give them at least 200 hours of community service, better yet 90 days in jail.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Porkchop
Those are the same 2 that were accused of shooting the moose, along with many whitetail and other criters. This is the same incident.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

What a shame they got off so easily.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

So if you fellows think probation is light, would you support a mandatory sentance like this bill that passed in Iowa?

_____________________________________________________________Partial Bill History 
This bill has been introduced down here in Iowa to help curb the poaching of trophy whitetails. This should get anyone's attention who is considering such a heinous act. The only thing that I would like clarified is antlers found on previously killed bucks (roadkills, etc). ND should adapt this and have the proceeds go to PLOTS ￼

Bill Introduced: H.J. 86.2 
Complete Bill History 
Bill Text 
PAG LIN 
1 1 Section 1. Section 481A.130, subsection 1, paragraph g, 
1 2 Code Supplement 2003, is amended by striking the paragraph and 
1 3 inserting in lieu thereof the following: 
1 4 NEW PARAGRAPH. g. For each antlered deer, reimbursement 
1 5 shall be based on the point score of the antlered deer as 
1 6 measured by the Boone and Crockett club's scoring system for 
1 7 whitetail deer as follows: 
1 8 (1) Less than 100 points: Two thousand dollars and eighty 
1 9 hours of community service or, in lieu of the community 
1 10 service, a total of four thousand dollars. 
1 11 (2) 100-125 points: Four thousand dollars and eighty 
1 12 hours of community service or, in lieu of the community 
1 13 service, a total of eight thousand dollars. 
1 14 (3) 126-150 points: Six thousand dollars and eighty hours 
1 15 of community service or, in lieu of the community service, a 
1 16 total of twelve thousand dollars. 
1 17 (4) 151-170 points: Eight thousand dollars and eighty 
1 18 hours of community service or, in lieu of the community 
1 19 service, a total of sixteen thousand dollars. 
1 20 (5) More than 170 points: A minimum of ten thousand 
1 21 dollars or such additional amount as is deemed reasonable in 
1 22 the discretion of the court and eighty hours of community 
1 23 service or, in lieu of the community service, a minimum of 
1 24 twenty thousand dollars or such additional amount as is deemed 
1 25 reasonable in the discretion of the court.

1 26 EXPLANATION 
1 27 This bill increases the damages payable to the state by a 
1 28 person convicted of unlawfully selling, taking, catching, 
1 29 killing, injuring, destroying, or possessing any antlered deer 
1 30 at any time. The bill provides that for any antlered deer, 
1 31 reimbursement shall be based on the point score of the 
1 32 enduring trophy characteristics of the deer (such as antlers 
1 33 and skulls) as measured by the Boone and Crockett club's 
1 34 scoring system for measuring native North American big game, 
1 35 as it pertains to whitetail deer. 
2 1 The Boone and Crockett club's point score and the 
2 2 corresponding damages payable are as follows: 
2 3 1. Less than 100 points: $2,000 and 80 hours of community 
2 4 service or, in lieu of the community service, a total of 
2 5 $4,000. 
2 6 2. 100-125 points: $4,000 and 80 hours of community 
2 7 service or, in lieu of the community service, a total of 
2 8 $8,000. 
2 9 3. 126-150 points: $6,000 and 80 hours of community 
2 10 service or, in lieu of the community service, a total of 
2 11 $12,000. 
2 12 4. 151-170 points: $8,000 and 80 hours of community 
2 13 service or, in lieu of the community service, a total of 
2 14 $16,000. 
2 15 5. More than 170 points: A minimum of $10,000 or such 
2 16 additional amount as is deemed reasonable in the discretion of 
2 17 the court and 80 hours of community service or, in lieu of the 
2 18 community service, a minimum of $20,000 or such additional 
2 19 amount as is deemed reasonable in the discretion of the court.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dick Monson said:


> So if you fellows think probation is light, would you support a mandatory sentance like this bill that passed in Iowa?
> 
> _____________________________________________________________Partial Bill History
> This bill has been introduced down here in Iowa to help curb the poaching of trophy whitetails. This should get anyone's attention who is considering such a heinous act. The only thing that I would like clarified is antlers found on previously killed bucks (roadkills, etc). ND should adapt this and have the proceeds go to PLOTS ￼





Dick Monson said:


> *ND should adapt this and have the proceeds go to PLOTS* ￼


Absolutely Dick!

Let's get it entered next session. I can't imagine it wouldn't pass with flying colors. Especially having all the proceeds going towards PLOTS land.

Maybe adding one additional penalty that if the deer is taken at night, and scores over 150 that the hunter loses ND big game privileges for LIFE. 

Ryan


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope that bill passes......because then it will pave the way for other states!

The money could go towards PLOTS, WMA's, any land or access program, enforcement, etc.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Dick,

I would support a bill like that, however I don't think it should only apply to antlered deer. Why is poaching a doe any different? I say put $ amount on every wildgame species no matter the size or sex.

For ex:

Whitetail Deer - $1000
Mule Deer - $1500
Elk - $2000
Pheasant - $500

You get the idea. If someone poaches 3 deer their fine is $3000.

Also first offense - loss of hunting and fishing privelages for one year
sceond offense - loss of hunting and fishing privelages for 5 years
third offense - loss of hunting and fishing privelages for life

But of course you would still need judges who are willing to implement these penalties. That is the biggest problem right now.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Often with the Feds on waterfowl you get restitution fees too. Like out of season Canvasback is like $100 beyond the fines for shooting it.

MN has also restitution on all game AND fish. There is a sliding upwards fee, meaning 1 over the limit is a smaller amount, but when say you are 10 fish over the limit, the restitution is much more per fish.

And Mn has the Poacher/slob hunter laws, basically the fines also increase when poaching or gross overlimit.

If ND does not have it, then maybe the sportsmen should look at other states, and maybe adopt a set of fees, that mirror ND values by talking with your legislators.

The thing is, are the judges handing out lame sentences. As many times been said and using the existing laws to their full; extent, if the judges and district attorneys would only do their jobs well, and nail offenders to the wall, the word gets out and is indeed a deteraunt.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Beware of 75 word newspaper articles that attempt to report on legal matters...

Simo should chime in here (a criminal lawyer, I'm not), but these guys are probably in deeper than you think. There could be some weighty conditions of probation left out of the article. Further, the conspiracy charge is probably a felony, so hunting/weapons are off-limits. Finally, it sounds as though the State hasn't had their kick at the cat yet, so more/worse is probably coming.

These goof balls apparently got bored with those tavern hunting games, and I'll bet the people will (rightly) get several pounds of flesh.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes but I agree with HUNTNFISHND in that there should be minimums for more than big game. I'm also not sure I like tying it to "trophies" but that is way better than probation.

:beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmmmm the ole points system. We'll do that every now and then, but during season, and only on pheasants/grouse/partridge, all shot legally. I bet they'll learn their lesson after this little incident....... :eyeroll:


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am not sure about other States, but here in South Dakota after a person is convicted of illegally taking any game animal, game bird or fish that person than can be legally sued by the State for the Animal, Bird or Fish in addition to the penalities handed down by the court for the conviction of the original charge.

If I remember correctly in South Dakota the fine for shooting a Deer out of season is $100.00 plus court costs and mandatory loss of priveledges for one year, but the civil penality is $1000.00. Personally I think our laws need revising also.

I was involved in a case with the local conservation officer in which 3 out of state hunters not only started the early fall goose season a day before the season opened, but didn't even have their licenses yet. After 9 months of court postonments and continuences they were ultimately found NOT GUILTY of Hunting during Closed Season, and Hunting without a License, but found GUILTY of Failure to Exhibit License upon request.

They could have lost their Hunting Priveledges for one year, not only in South Dakota but also every other state in the interstate compact for two of these charges, but instead they paid a $100.00 fine and court costs.

We not only need stiffer penalties, but also judges that are going to adhear to them.

Larry


----------



## Candiru (Aug 18, 2005)

I saw another article on this and it sounds like this is only the Federal case dealing with the migratory bird issues. There should be more coming from the state, and I guess that this was taken into consideration in the Federal case. I also saw an article from Wisconsin saying this type of thrill killing is on the increase. Hopefully, these type of things are dealt with harshly enough that people will really have to think of the consequences of doing this kind of thing.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

http://kxnet.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=55975

Three Lansford men have been sentenced for their part in what might be described as a fantasy poaching league.

Officials say the three had team nicknames and a point system for determining which man was the daily winner for illegally shooting game and birds.

It's a system that is similar to fantasy Football leagues that are very popular.

But in this case, it involved illegal killing of ducks, geese, deer, and even moose.

Convicted on state and federal charges for the poaching were 23-year old Eric Seay, 19-year old Eric Remynse, and 28-year old Richie Bloms.

They have been sentenced to jail time, more than three thousand dollars in fines, and have forfeited their weapons and hunting priveleges.

Bloms was also sentenced to three years in federal prison for being a felon in possession of a firearm and other charges including manufacture of pipe bombs.

Game Warden Jim Burud says the men killed so many birds and animals they could not remember all of them.

In one case, he says a young bull moose had been shot 28 times.

The case was cracked thanks to a tip from someone who saw illegal shooting of ducks near Mohall.

That was last year and was the start of the investigation that led to the convictions and sentencing.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

They all should have gotten prison time,not just the one!!!! A slap on the hand is all they really recieved!!! :******:


----------



## jamesavp (Apr 20, 2006)

I think hunting should be taken away for 5 to 10 years and community service to the ND game and fish should be made. An officer should drop in from time to time. As for jail time, not so much. I'd rather save jail room for child abusers and wife beaters. 
I guess we will have to wait and see. As for that familys rep = Lost forever. Their family will never be respected. This is a small state and you can't hide your name.

Fish hard then Release


----------



## Savelkoul (Dec 21, 2010)

oh hey siouxperdave25, and the moose that we reported to the Game and Fish when we found it dead in our field while spraying!


----------

